# Newbie here.



## Old Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi guys, newbie here. Signed up to try and help a friend of mind who is computer challenged, lol. We are putting his 69 Judge back together and we need a couple of parts. I'm a Camaro guy so I don't have the foggiest as to where to look for parts. I did a web search and looked at several GTO parts warehouses and can't find what I'm looking for. We need a core support and a rear deck lid and would prefer OEM. I know that 68 & 69 lemans parts would also work but I couldn't find those either. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Old-School Camaro guy here, too. But I have seen some early Goat threads around here somewhere. Try the search function. If all else fails, try Hemmings Motor News or oldcarsweekly.com


----------



## Old Man (Oct 28, 2007)

t0ny said:


> Old-School Camaro guy here, too. But I have seen some early Goat threads around here somewhere. Try the search function. If all else fails, try Hemmings Motor News or oldcarsweekly.com


Thanks Tony I'll give it a shot. I have both a 69 SB SS and a 99 Z28, the pic below is my 69.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Welcome aboard Old....

Try...... Ames: www.amesperf.com 800.421.2637

69 Judge spoiler: part # L174AA......255.00
69 Core Support.... part# P119X......199.00

Performance Years www.performanceyears.com 800.542.PART

69 Judge....Spoiler....... Part # RPR60.......239
69 Core Support.......Part# RPE68.......199.00

Also Try Original Parts Group
www.opgi.com
800.243.8355*


----------



## Old Man (Oct 28, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Welcome aboard Old....
> 
> Try...... Ames: www.amesperf.com 800.421.2637
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I'll have a look.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also try;

The Paddock Performance and Restoration Parts

Year One, Inc.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Old Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Guys I checked both web sites, found the core support and have a question. How is the quality and fit of the support? I'm still looking for the deck lid. Thanks again for your help guys !!!


----------



## Old Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Showgoat67 said:


> Welcome to the site.


Thank you Showgoat, I looked at the pics of your stable, very nice rides.


----------



## Old Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Bump for the rear deck lid. TIA


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Old Man said:


> Bump for the rear deck lid. TIA


Here is one on ebay;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1969...yZ140715QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Old Man (Oct 28, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Here is one on ebay;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1969...yZ140715QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thank you Sir,

I e-mailed him the link which means I'll have to go over there and bring it up for him, lol.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment on my rides.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rear Deck Lid :

69 GTO....Part number K174....no price given must inquire....
68 GTO....part Number K173... SAME
70-72 GTO.... part Number K175.....SAME....

www.amesperf.com
1.800.421.2637 

They are shown in catalog # G22. Ames Performance Engineering. 

If you still cannot find one..... Try calling: Chris Winston 513.314.9806 at www.cwrestorations.com email at >>> [email protected]

They specialize in frame off restorations and may be able to direct you to one.


----------

